# Tulsa, OK, March 31 - April 1, 2017 -- Big Bee Buzz



## NeilV (Nov 18, 2006)

The Northeast Oklahoma Beekeepers Association will present the Big Bee Buzz on the evening of March 31 and all day April 1, 2017 in Tulsa, Oklahoma. Speakers will include Dr. Marion Ellis, Phil Craft, Katie Lee, Megan Mahoney, and Beth Conrey. The cost is only $35.00. 

We are expanding the event this year by having two speakers going much of the time. You will be able to pick which speaker and topic you want to hear for 6 out of 9 sessions. 


To accommodate this expansion, we have moved to a new location, Venue68, which is located at 6910 S. 101st E. Ave, Tulsa, OK 74134.

This year, meals will not be included in the price, but food will be available for separate purchase and there are lots of places to eat close by. 

More information and online registration will soon be available at NEOBA.org. I will post the actual speaker schedule and topics when I have it all set.


----------



## NeilV (Nov 18, 2006)

Online registration is now up and running at NEOBA.org. Although pre-registration is not required, we encourage you to do so. Cost is only $35.00, which is a steal.

We have had one change in the speakers. Megan Mahoney had a work conflict, so she will not be able to make it this year. Instead, Solomon Parker will be a speaker. 

The schedule for the event is as follows:

2017 BIG BEE BUZZ SCHEDULE

Friday Evening (March 31, 2017):

5:00 - 5:55 p.m. Registration
6:00 - 6:05 p.m. Welcome and Opening Remarks - Dane Strickland
6:05 - 6:50 p.m. Joint Session 
Phil Craft – When Beekeeping Goes Bad & What to Do
6:50 - 7:30 p.m. Dinner Break
7:30 - 8:15 p.m. You Pick:
Dr. Marion Ellis – Getting Started in Beekeeping (beginner)
Solomon Parker – Treatment Free Beekeeping: An Overview 
8:15 - 8:30 Break
8:30 - 9:15 p.m. You Pick:
Beth Conrey – Honey Bees 101—Physiology and Social Structure (beginner)
Katie Lee – Breeding for Hygienic Behavior 



Saturday (April 1, 2017):

8:15 - 8:45 a.m Donuts and Registration
8:45 - 9:00 a.m. Oklahoma Beekeeping Update 
9:00 - 9:45 a.m Joint Session Dr. Marion Ellis – Managing Hives for Honey Production
9:45- 10:00 a.m. Break
10:00 - 10:45 a.m. You Pick:
Phil Craft – Nosema Disease (beginner)
Solomon Parker – Getting Started In Treatment Free Beekeeping 
10:45 - 11:00 a.m. Break
11:00 - 11:45 a.m. You Pick:
Katie Lee – Colony Inspections (beginner)
Beth Conrey – There's Plenty of Money in Honey 

11:45 - 1:00 p.m. Lunch Break

1:00 - 1:45 p.m. You Pick
Katie Lee – Varroa Biology and Management (beginner)
Solomon Parker – Easy Bee Breeding And Hive Expansion Methods
1:45 - 2:00 p.m. Break 
2:00 - 2:45 p.m. You Pick:
Solomon Parker – Pick Your Hive (beginner) 
Dr. Marion Ellis – Bee Behavior
2:45 – 3:00 p.m. Break
3:00 – 3:45 p.m. You Pick:
Beth Conrey – Making the City Pretty: Urban Bee Forage (Open to the general public as a free session)
Phil Craft – Reducing Swarming & Making Nucs
3:45 – 4:00 p.m. Break
4:00 - 4:45 p.m. Joint Session:
Q&A Panel with All Speakers 
4:45 – 5:00 p.m. Close Silent Auction & Wrap Up


----------



## NeilV (Nov 18, 2006)

This here is what is called a shameless bump of this thread. However, I wanted to send a reminder about this event. You can register online at NEOBA.org. While we prefer that you pre-register, you can also pay at the door. Send me a PM if you have any questions.


----------

